# 90*45*45



## luismoniz

Hi,
Here is my new tank!





Sorry about the quality of the picture,I hope you like it!

Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## George Farmer

Stunning.  Thanks for sharing, Luis.

Would you mind sharing your tank specs etc., please?


----------



## Tom

Wow, got any closer pictures?

The more I look at it the more I think it's actually my dream tank   

Tom


----------



## Goodygumdrops

AAAaaarrggghh,omg.



It's beautiful!Surely not your first?What a work of art.


----------



## deMastro

What can i say...

Beautiful!


----------



## Mark Evans

wow, exactly what im planing for my 120cm. if its half as good as that i'll be happy


----------



## Goodygumdrops

There's a new kid on the block me thinks.

(can we get some close up picks,I'd like to know what plants you've used).


----------



## aaronnorth

beautiful, it has that natural aged look that you would find in the forest.


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Stunning. This is he type of scape I would eventually like to achieve.


----------



## luismoniz

Thank you so much for your words, its very nice to know you like this layout!
In 2009 he will change just a bit... I am planing add more plants!

More pics!





Tank: 90*45*45cm ( 182L) Optiwhite Glass.
Lighting: 1x150w HQI NAG ADA (8h day) 2x25w T5 965 Philips (10h day).
Filtration: Eheim 1x 2224 1x 2215.
CO2: 6kg Bottle; ADA CO2 Attache Regulator;ADA Pollen Glass Beetle 30; ADA Beetle Counter; 2 bubbles per second (non stop).
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia II; Powersand special M; Bacter 100; Clear super; Tourmaline BC; Penac W; Penac P.
Fertilizer: ADA Brighty K; ADA Green Brighty Step 2; TPN; Kno3; Kh2Po4.
Plants: Cyperus Helferii; Eleocharis Vivipara; Riccardia sp.; Fissidens fontanus; Bolbitis Heudelotii; Microsorum sp.; Vesicularia montagnei.
Fish/Shrimps: Caridina Cf. cantonensis "Crystal Red"; Caridina Japonica; Neocaridina heteropoda var. Red.,
As you can notice the tank dont have fishes yet because I am waiting some Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi.





Sorry by the pictures, the quality is not so good but maybe in the future I can buy one new camera and change that.

Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## Superman

Woowiee, Luis.

Guess you like ADA then?!


----------



## George Farmer

Stop apologising for the 'poor picture' quality!  It is superior to most of ours....  And on the web it looks great!


----------



## luismoniz

Hi guys yes i like very much ADA, initially I use this tank http://www.aquadesign.pl/img/NAP2006/AP_015.jpg from amano for inspiration, but now I see this tank need my hand on it and more plants, wait for 2009  8) 

Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## planter

WOW


----------



## Steve Smith

Stunning scape Luis.  Truely awesome! Welcome to UKAPS


----------



## jay

Very nice Sir! Looks like it could be sat in the ADA gallery in Japan  
Can't see any "poor photo's" here mate. Think the pictures in my journal would burn your eyes out if you think your photography is bad.  
Looks like pretty low maintenance?
Have you got just an island of Aqua Soil just at the back, behind and under the hardscape?


----------



## Stu Worrall

thats one stunning scape and the equipment looks uber cool also   Really like the triangle it forms rising out of the tank.


----------



## LondonDragon

Excelente Luis como sempre  
Looking forward to some more photos, tank looks awsome and the equipment there is no words for that, which I could just go out and buy a full ADA setup hehehe 
How easy is it to get equipment and plants in the Azores???


----------



## altaaffe

Everybody else has already said it but .... WOW.

That truly looks awesome & there is nothing wrong with the pics - what a great job!


----------



## mr_sharpe

that is a really nice tank man.


----------



## PM

Great work!   

Do you have any photos of setting it up?

I am interested in the division or the sand and the moss area, thanks


----------



## joyous214

How do you keep the sand looking so perfect. Great tank very impressive


----------



## luismoniz

Thank you so much for all the words friends, I am so glad you like my work!

LondonDragon thank you so much for your comment and compliment, have aquarium here its not easy, I need buy all the equipment out and plants too, just get the fish on local store, and as you can see, where is the fish?  Need wait... wait..., its a kind difficult have planted aquariums here.

About the photos, when I say they are not good I speak about quality, we can not compare my pictures with George here or other excellent aquascapers. I hope you understand my point.
I think to have good pictures I need to put more light on the room to make easy the cam take good pictures, maybe a work for latter!

PM thanks for the comment, about the division i don't take pictures of that. the only picture I have before plant is from the hardscape, in the picture, the tank was in the middle of the room, I test the hardscape first then I put him in the right place.






Regards,

LuÃ­s


----------



## Steve Smith

Nice to see the "naked" layout there Luis.  Can I ask, what kind rock is that?


----------



## luismoniz

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your comment, this stones was collected here in my island, i don't know what type of stone they are but I like it.

Today i take one more picture, I think this one is better please check.





Regards,

LuÃ­s Moniz


----------



## Steve Smith

I like how you have quite a thin layer of foreground sand.  Looks very nice indeed   Congratulations on a beautiful scape!


----------



## pompeyfan

Stunning tank luis, the exposed wood, moss and ferns have a great balance. What light fitting are you using please?


----------



## Vito

I opened this thread and was blown away...

Very impressive mate. 

Keep it up mate, truely awsome scape.

Vito


----------



## JamesM

Part of me is firming up. That is one hell of a nice tank


----------



## planter

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Part of me is firming up. That is one hell of a nice tank



LOL   very funny James   

Must say I like the substrate (or lack of) too


----------



## Jeremy

Quality tank Luis.

Its my job to look at pictures of tanks all day, and this is one of the best I have ever seen.

Excellent!


----------



## Themuleous

Gorgeous tank, completely love it.

Sam


----------



## oldwhitewood

This tank is simply the finest tank I have seen, the fact that you are not actually Mr Amano and don't work for ADA amazes me. As you know Luis I have always been a fan of your work and your 60 was one of my all time fave layouts, seeing you upscale to a 90cm tank and create something equally as impressive is very inspiring. Your photography too is excellent. 

I would like to know a few things though, is the cabinet an ADA one or custom made? Also the light frame to suspend the light, is this ADA? How do you manage to keep the sand so clean? Have you got any tips on growing Bolbitis Heudelotii?

Finally what fish do you intend to keep?


----------



## Thomas McMillan

Hey Luis, have you got any photos of any of your previous scapes? I'm sure we'd all like to see them.


----------



## beeky

Where's the aquasoil? It seems to be hidden! I'm guessing it's in a pile behind the rocks?

Do you have any shrimps in there?


----------



## Aqua Essentials

Yeah Luis does some serious scapes and he's definitely one of the best around who should really show off more of his tanks!  People need to see more aquascapes like this for inspiration so thanks Luis


----------



## scottturnbull

It improves on the original source of inspiration. First time I've seen that style. Usually the river bed dominates everything. This chimes much clearer - makes sense. In retrospect, seems so obvious. He lives on an island.


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Luis,absolutley toxic i love it,regards john


----------



## Tom

> Hi Luis,absolutley toxic i love it,regards john



I would add that "toxic" is a good thing in John's vocabulary!


----------



## jay

Tom said:
			
		

> Hi Luis,absolutley toxic i love it,regards john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would add that "toxic" is a good thing in John's vocabulary!
Click to expand...


Is he really Britney Spears?


----------



## Superman

jay said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Luis,absolutley toxic i love it,regards john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would add that "toxic" is a good thing in John's vocabulary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he really Britney Spears?
Click to expand...


Only on a Saturday night!


----------



## Rob Steer

One word Luis... Class!


----------



## luismoniz

Hi,
Sorry for late reply.
I am so glad you like my work, thank you so much for all the coments here! Unfurtunatly for some guys in my country this is just a COPY of Mr Amano work...
This tank is now changed, I want a Jungle now, boom of plants. When i get it i will show pictures please wait!

Wow Neil, I am not so good on that! But thank you for that words!
About the questions you made:


> is the cabinet an ADA one or custom made?



Custom made but yes ADA style!



> Also the light frame to suspend the light, is this ADA?



No, another ADA style



> How do you manage to keep the sand so clean?



when she gets darker, in water change I use a hose to take the dark part then I let in bleech, then go to water with aquatan from sera and then put again on tank! Always white!!!



> Have you got any tips on growing Bolbitis Heudelotii?



Many pleople ask me the same question, the trick is use soft water, bolbitis loves it, then just trim the Bigger leaves and let the small ones grow! I love bolbitis, she grow very well in my tanks!



> Finally what fish do you intend to keep?



This layout ends with no fish, in the beginnig i think in black neons but the store here never have it.

Hi Thomas,
You can see my previous tank here

Hi Richard thanks for your words nice to ear that from you!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Themuleous

I love the way you refer to your tank as a 'she' (language barrier noted ).  Never thought of it like that, but its cool, might give my ones names, like you do with cars.

Sam


----------



## luismoniz

Hi Sam.
Sorry for that, my english is not good, i try explain in english but sometimes is not easy...
I already try google but i think the result is worst.
I refer my tank as a she?  :? Sorry for that here aquarium is HE not SHE , please fell free to change my english anytime, I learn with that!

Regards.

LuÃ­s


----------



## LondonDragon

Luis you can write in portuguese if you want, I can understand it, don't worry about the others hahaha

Instead of he or she, for an object rather than a person mostly we use "it" 

Its very hard to be thinking in portuguese and then write in english and vice versa, I have been here so long now that I can switch between both so I don't get mixed up, and I still make a lot of mistakes lol


----------



## Joecoral

That always confused me learning french in school, how "things" could be either masculine or feminine.


----------



## Themuleous

luismoniz said:
			
		

> Sorry for that, my english is not good, i try explain in english but sometimes is not easy...
> I already try google but i think the result is worst.
> I refer my tank as a she?  :? Sorry for that here aquarium is HE not SHE , please fell free to change my english anytime, I learn with that!



Oh Luis, donâ€™t apologies!!!! I think its cool!! Makes a tank more individual when you refer to it as either male or female.  I.e. Sheâ€™s not growing very well at the moment, I think I need to check her CO2 levels.  Iâ€™ve going to refer to all my tanks as female from now on  

Sam


----------



## samc

the tank looks great i even prefer it to the one in the picture uv done it from, one ov my favorite on the forum


----------



## andrea ongaro

Very very beautiful tank Luis!!! i like it so much, as well as previous layout. I was seen it when your blog was active is a shame you have closed that (time ago I wrote you an email about it).
best regard
Andrea


----------



## louis_last

this really is an outstanding tank, you must never be bored with something like that to hypnotize you.


----------



## Cyworld

Dude, that has got to be the most beautiful tank out there. Well, its really beautiful to me. By, the way why don't you add a angelfish to you tank? I think it would look really really nice.hahaha. Im just saying, no special reason.


----------



## mr. luke

wow!
i re-did a tank today similar to this and im almost embarrassed to post the pictures now LOL.


----------



## viktorlantos

amazing tank. congrat dude! you should be very proud of it!


----------



## Steve Smith

Any updates on this tank?  Still one of my all time favourites!


----------



## Themuleous

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Still one of my all time favourites!



Ditto


----------



## luismoniz

I am very happy you guys like my tank, I will start a new layout soon so wait for news.
Thanks again for all words and compliments here, I am very happy you like my work!



> Very very beautiful tank Luis!!! i like it so much, as well as previous layout. I was seen it when your blog was active is a shame you have closed that (time ago I wrote you an email about it).
> best regard
> Andrea



Hi Andrea, my blog is open again you and all the people in this forum are welcome to visit it! Thanks for your kind words!

Regards, Luis.


----------



## aaronnorth

nice blog  
If you put this code into your signature, people can click on the image which will take you directly to your website 



		Code:
	

[url=http://akuatic.blogspot.com/]enter image code here[/url]


it will turn out like this enter image code here

but replacing the "enter image code here" will bring up the picture, rather than the link! Such as the pictures in my signature.


----------



## luismoniz

Hi aaronnorth,

Thanks friend, that really helps   
Regards, Luis.


----------



## LondonDragon

Oi Luis e umas fotos desse temometro da ADA?? It looks amazing 
Bom trabalho como sempre


----------



## Ejack

Love this tank, looks so tranquil 

Nice work


----------



## zerosimon

lovely tank!

What wood have you used?


----------



## samc

allways loved this tank its different from most tanks you see around id like to do one similar one day


----------



## LondonDragon

Boas Luiz, whats the secret to growing Bolbitis Heudelotii??? I can't get mine to grow no matter what I do with the tank.
Its got great flow, dose high EI ferts, plenty of CO2, I have tried low lights and high lights and it grows new leaves when they get to about 5-6cm long they turn dark green then fall off the rihzone


----------



## luismoniz

Thanks again for all the words and compliments here.



> Oi Luis e umas fotos desse temometro da ADA?? It looks amazing



OlÃ¡,  Yes its very cool you need buy one! I will post new pictures soon. thanks friend for your comment! 
About bolbitis, in my expirence bolbitis love soft water and not too much fertilizers! Try maintain your water very clean and you will see it grow like crazy!

Regards, Luis.


----------



## Dave Spencer

luismoniz said:
			
		

> About bolbitis, in my expirence bolbitis love soft water and not too much fertilizers! Try maintain your water very clean and you will see it grow like crazy!
> Regards, Luis.



I have heard that it is considered a slow grower, but it is a real monster in my experience. It is a beautiful plant, though.

Dave.


----------



## TDI-line

Stunning scape Luis.


----------



## CeeBee

Luis - you are an artist.  I suspect that anyone who said it was simply a copy of an Amano tank, was struggling with terrible jealousy!  Stunning.


----------



## luismoniz

Hi,
Thanks again for all the kind words!
Yes CeeBee this layout in my country for some guys are just Amano copy, I don't care, in my house I do what I want   and in my tank I am the boss.
And I agree with you about jealousy.
Unfortunately for some guys here ADA represents try be more then other people, that piss me off because I am not rich guy and I am not more then anybody, just in my island we don't have good shops so all the aqua stuff I need ask for other places (aquaessentials are one of that places) and I try buy good stuff for don't be always buy it because ship cost lot of money.
Sorry about that, I hope you can understand my amazing english  but just for explain the jealousy guys from my country!

Regards, Luis.


----------



## John Starkey

Hey ,I wish I could make the people envious of my scapes
 keep it up pal awesome,
Regards john.


----------



## nico

Hi Luis   

this tank is one of my favorites , seriously it is great in every point , the hardscape , the plantation , the picture , simply perfect   the way you used the space is great .... i dont see anything that i dont like , that seems misplaced or whatsoever in that tank   i say it again but perfect is the right word   

some people will always compare tanks to Amano's tanks , "ohhh your tank looks like this .... or that" .....i think that when you do nature aquarium or iwagumi style , it is difficult to do something that Amano has not done yet  .... all the different type of hardscapes and plantations have been already done , you very rarely see something absolutely new ,basically nearly every tank you see on the net is an  involontary -or not- Amano copy (executed with more or less style) , therefore , best thing to do is to ignore those comments , as YOU know (and here I know) that you didn't copy anything , simply did what you liked , even if finally it happens to look like an Amano's tank at the first look ...clearly if you look at the details of a tank you immediatly find its originality , each tank has its own identity . about your tank , it has its own identity , i dont see any copy here , it could be an Amano tank , not because it looks like one , but because it is just perfect as Amano would have done it (yes it is the 3rd time i use perfect ...but i mean it so ....)  

Nico

Edit:you are a genius Luis , and i am jealous of your tank


----------



## Dave Spencer

nico said:
			
		

> .....some people will always compare tanks to Amano's tanks , "ohhh your tank looks like this .... or that" .....i think that when you do nature aquarium or iwagumi style , it is difficult to do something that Amano has not done yet  .... all the different type of hardscapes and plantations have been already done , you very rarely see something absolutely new ,basically nearly every tank you see on the net is an  involontary -or not- Amano copy (executed with more or less style)......



I think there is a lot that is true with this statement, Nico. Originality is becoming increasingly more difficult to find, or execute.

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> nico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....some people will always compare tanks to Amano's tanks , "ohhh your tank looks like this .... or that" .....i think that when you do nature aquarium or iwagumi style , it is difficult to do something that Amano has not done yet  .... all the different type of hardscapes and plantations have been already done , you very rarely see something absolutely new ,basically nearly every tank you see on the net is an  involontary -or not- Amano copy (executed with more or less style)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a lot that is true with this statement, Nico. Originality is becoming increasingly more difficult to find, or execute.
> 
> Dave.
Click to expand...


I would agree with this comment myself. It's rare you see an original aquascape, most people just follow the trends. Look at us all using sand foregrounds and such, 5 years ago would we have? It would have been glosso and e tenellus all the way. 

I think this tank though of Luis is my fave, it's the best I've seen. Great blog too.


----------



## George Farmer

Some 'copy' Amano, I 'copy' you, Luis...


----------



## oldwhitewood

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Some 'copy' Amano, I 'copy' you, Luis...



..and I'm going to copy Luis and you for my next effort :d but using less plants so I don't have to do any maintenance!


----------



## Themuleous

This really is one of my favourite scape, I would love to have this in my sitting room and to be able to watch it in the evening.

Sam


----------

